
Out of Control: Houston’s roads, drivers are nation's most deadly - jseliger
https://www.houstonchronicle.com/local/article/Houston-s-roads-drivers-are-nation-s-most-12865072.php
======
masonhensley
The day I moved to Houston, I witnessed vehicle A attempt to merge into
vehicle B’s lane multiple times in slow traffic on a 5 lane stretch of 610.
Vehicle A finally pulled ahead and proceeded to pull 90 degrees across 3 lanes
to stop traffic. The driver got out walked over to Vehicle B and started
punching the window for about 30 seconds then got back in his car and
proceeded with his day.

My neighbor later shrugged & commented “Welcome to Houston”

------
ncrmro
Woke up in the hostpital after getting hit on my motercycle in the freeway.
(no helmet, rode five years wearing it 99% but was meeting some friends and we
decided to change venues). Guy had no insurance, eye witness confirms he was
driving recklessly. My bike was half way inside his engine

